# Leaf and Olivia



## mnic001

Introducing Leaf and Olivia! They have been happily living with me for a week now. Leaf is the bigger girl and Olivia is the one with the spot on her belly. They are absolute sweethearts. Here are the best of the pictures I have taken so far:
[align=center]







[/align]


*
Here is their cage:*

[align=center]







[/align]

*Olivia:*

[align=center]















































[/align]

*Leaf:*

[align=center]































































[/align]


Enjoy the pictures! I'll upload more when I get them.


----------



## JennieLove

Awww! They are so cute! I love the setup you have aswell


----------



## DonnaK

Adorable!


----------



## mnic001

Thanks. I change the setup a little every time I clean just to keep it exciting. They seem to enjoy it.


----------



## IceLore

Cute babies!


----------



## gems2022

They are adorable!


----------



## Berks

cuties!!!


----------



## OhBugger.

ooh, very nice girls!


----------



## lizzydeztic

odd, they have almost the same exact markings as my girlies.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

WOW! they look so happy!! your such a good mommy! (lol) how are their temperments now that they're settled in? the cage looks great! =)
thanks for giving the girls such a great home!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

Awwe they are so little. Adorable.


----------



## fallinstar

aww so cute! love the setup as well


----------



## Nazarath

* they are just to to cute! love what you've done with their home as well. The seem to love everything don't they? *


----------



## mnic001

Wow, they look super tiny in these pictures! It's amazing just how fast they grow. I'll try to take pics soon (I know I'm super slow, but they'll come). The girls are an absolute dream. Olivia has opened up and now I would almost say that she is the more affectionate one. They love coming out and playing with everyone. I bring them on the couch when my roommates and I are hanging out/watching a movie and they climb all over everyone. They are also getting really good about going to the bathroom in their litter pan, even peeing in there. When I call their names they _usually_ come. 

The other day I had Leaf on my palm against my chest and within a minute little Olivia got jealous and pushed/climbed/squeezed her way in. It was so cute. A few days before that I was sure she had escaped though. I started desperately pulling everything out of the cage and still couldn't find her. Turns out she wedged her way under the bedding towels in the back corner under the wheel. The first time I felt there I didn't even notice her! 

Speaking of the wheel, they really seem to dislike it. I have yet to try the yogurt drop technique, but I have my doubts... When I put them in it they practically teleport out they're so fast. Any ideas? Or should I just admit defeat? I'd like them to have something more to do during the day when I'm at work, although they seem happy.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

mnic001 said:


> Wow, they look super tiny in these pictures! It's amazing just how fast they grow. I'll try to take pics soon (I know I'm super slow, but they'll come). The girls are an absolute dream. Olivia has opened up and now I would almost say that she is the more affectionate one. They love coming out and playing with everyone. I bring them on the couch when my roommates and I are hanging out/watching a movie and they climb all over everyone. They are also getting really good about going to the bathroom in their litter pan, even peeing in there. When I call their names they _usually_ come.
> 
> The other day I had Leaf on my palm against my chest and within a minute little Olivia got jealous and pushed/climbed/squeezed her way in. It was so cute. A few days before that I was sure she had escaped though. I started desperately pulling everything out of the cage and still couldn't find her. Turns out she wedged her way under the bedding towels in the back corner under the wheel. The first time I felt there I didn't even notice her!
> 
> Speaking of the wheel, they really seem to dislike it. I have yet to try the yogurt drop technique, but I have my doubts... When I put them in it they practically teleport out they're so fast. Any ideas? Or should I just admit defeat? I'd like them to have something more to do during the day when I'm at work, although they seem happy.


I'm so glad they're doing so well!! its odd that the wheel is being wasted though, they'd spend most of their tim on it with mama when they were getting big enough to find you! I'm really excited that your litter training them too, i've gotten the 3 remaining girls and mama to use their litter box, so it must run in the family.


----------

